# The aquarium hobby in Vietnam.



## KyleinVN (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm Kyle, and I used to breed African cichlids since I was a teenager, but since I've relocated to Vietnam, I haven't been able to be as much into the hobby as I once was. But I just wanted to share a couple of videos of how fish are sold and kept here. A lot of rules are completely ignored or broken... like space to actually swim....

The first two videos are fishstores next door to each other. The third video is a random fish store in the countryside off the side of the road. And the last video is a mobile fish vendor in the streets.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Some wild videos. Pretty shocking actually. Thanks for posting.


----------



## KyleinVN (Feb 26, 2014)

thanks for checking it out. I'll post more if people actually want


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Are you sure these are sold as pets or dinner? LOL...I'm allowed to make a joke since I am Vietnamese, right?
Anyway, that doesn't surprise me since it is a third world country and most are not very keen on the happiness of their pets. If it looks good, it's fine mentality is still strong there.


----------



## KyleinVN (Feb 26, 2014)

a coffee shop that's also a local fish store


----------

